
Spring cleaning for some of our APIs  - jot
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/05/spring-cleaning-for-some-of-our-apis.html
======
sc68cal
Of note, the Wave API is getting tossed out. Final nail in the coffin, I
suppose.

------
pasbesoin
I hope translate may be reconsidered. It's made navigating the worldwide web
-- without shoving everything through the Translate web page interface -- more
than just more convenient; it's made doing so possible/practical, for the
first time.

I think this may be an instance of "baby with the bathwater". (In other words,
there's a cultural mission/service here that deserved continued support, even
if it takes some more neurons devoted to beating the abuse.)

